# My Messy Workshop



## Andycase (19 Apr 2012)

I thought i would spend a few minutes giving you an idea of where i mess up wood and get frustrated!
I had the shed constructed last year - its 20ft by 10ft, ive started to insulate inside and i have a woodburner for the really chilly evenings.
Its creosoted and double felted on the roof, and relatively shaded on 3 sides due to fences, trees etc, so hopefully will fair well against the weather.
Anyway...........









My wife has started encroaching on my space with Hen food and gardening supplies....will have a word with her!
This was supposed to be an assembly area and finishing area, but its cluttered with things i need to find a home for




My wood burning stove. I pink boarded all around it, sprayed with heat resistant paint. Wall gets warm but not hot. It stands on a concrete slab and i have a fire extinguisher near by. I never leave it unattended either just in case




I have an Evo mitre saw, scroll saw (not yet used) and Ferm dril press. The shelf you see has finishing supplies, glue, brushes etc. Theres also a blue stand that i can pull out should i need extra bench space




My workbench i made - 4x4 legs and double thickness mdf top. Its ok. Underneath is a Sealey planer/thicknesser - its adequate for what i need




My SIP table saw, bargain at £180 plus blades. Home made router table in the background. Far corner has a table and dressing table that i am sanding back and re-finishing. Someone has already reserved the dressing table Once these are out of the way then i will be getting a Record Power BS400 bandsaw in there




Home made router table with crosscut jig hanging up behind




This is what i look out on - we have 7 hens so far - but they are camera shy





Thats it - hope you are not too bored


----------



## thick_mike (19 Apr 2012)

That's nearly as messy as my shed. Can't fit a camera into mine to photograph it though!


----------



## kevin dwyer (19 Apr 2012)

six inches of sawdust and then it'll be messy


----------



## cmwatt (19 Apr 2012)

Nice workshop you've got there, must be great having the wood burner for those cold days!  How do you find the Ferm drill press by the way?


----------



## Chems (19 Apr 2012)

Any second now the table saw police will be in for the lack of riving knife and guard! It looks like a well used space, nice to see an honest picture of a workshop that doesn't look like its an operating theatre!


----------



## Andycase (20 Apr 2012)

Ah yes, the guard and riving knife..... They are only off as I've been using my crosscut and mitre sled continually for about a week. I'm going to cut down the riving knife slightly so that it can stay on permanently.
I always reinstall before ripping etc

As for the Ferm drill. It's ok. I haven't changed speeds much, as it's a bit of a hassle, but other than being limited on capacity, for £35 hardly used, I'm pleased with it


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

Hi Andy, 

My shop is slightly smaller each way than yours, and I know the frustration of having projects ongoing, whilst trying to organise the shop. No matter how well-intentioned we are, some jobs come along that we must do, so the workshop gets put on the back-burner. I've been struggling along like this, working amid clutter and cr*p, for donkey's-ears. 

So I have just one thing to say. STOP making whatever you are making and concentrate on the shop. Otherwise you will be in your dotage trying to find the energy to keep going, on fairly heavy work, getting the shop into order. One thing that is important, if you can arrange it, is a separate under-cover timber store. (That accounts for a lot of the clutter in my shop. I just don't have space to store materials; not even the pieces of ongoing projects!) SWIMBO tells me I just have too many tools. (hammer) 

I am still trying to attain order, but sometimes I think I might as well give up, and just move stuff around as I work. Maybe that's how it will always be! 

Best of luck.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Apr 2012)

MY comment on above shed is, well done, you have made a start and no doubt you will find ways to get projects going.

I would make this point, you have stored glues, chemicals on a shelf in your shed and that will cause you some problems in my opinion,temperature will most probably rise to 90 far. in the summer and freeze in the winter nights. Not good for those applications.
Do a trade with the wife,get them under the kitchen sink and give her some space in the shed! (serious)


----------



## Andycase (20 Apr 2012)

I would love a separate timber store but I have 2 other sheds in my garden already plus a firewood store. I might try and fashion something. Triton do storage shelves for timber, maybe an outside store but under tarp cover?
I have a lot of timber in there that was actually for garden work etc, so I might just cut that up for the house fire. That would free up floor area along the long side of the shed where my table saw is.

If only I had built a bigger shop!!


----------



## andersonec (20 Apr 2012)

You need a shed :lol: 


Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

Here's Mine Andy,

One small section of an 18 foot by 9 foot 6, (At the most) single-garage. :? 8) 
Slowly getting there, but it's a struggle. 8)


----------



## woodbloke (20 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":2enpabky said:


> Hi Andy,
> So I have just one thing to say. STOP making whatever you are making and concentrate on the shop. Otherwise you will be in your dotage trying to find the energy to keep going, on fairly heavy work, getting the shop into order. One thing that is important, if you can arrange it, is a separate under-cover timber store. (That accounts for a lot of the clutter in my shop. I just don't have space to store materials; not even the pieces of ongoing projects!) SWIMBO tells me I just have too many tools. (hammer)
> 
> Best of luck.


I agree about the timber store John. Trying to keep a decent quantity of wood in the 'shop itself is a bit of a 'mare, I can do it in mine as you'll remember, but I can't store a lot. The problem then becomes if you keep it outside under cover (out of the sun and rain) it'll then settle down after a time to a MC content of roughly 20%, which means that you've then got to re-condition it again in the 'shop when you want to make somat ](*,) so you really can't win  My 'shop is reasonably warm (fully insulated etc) so that i can be pretty sure that any timber stored in it is going to get progressively drier...I just have to accept that I need to do a bi-annual trip to the wood shed at Yandles! :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## kevin dwyer (20 Apr 2012)

hey benchwayze, you can't have enough tools for sure but what is that, a DIY store ?


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

kevin dwyer":2y9b5hb8 said:


> hey benchwayze, you can't have enough tools for sure but what is that, a DIY store ?



Well, there's been a Bright Green and Grey addition today! 

Time for a 'Toolfest' (A garage sale I think!)


----------



## marcros (20 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":195g24pl said:


> kevin dwyer":195g24pl said:
> 
> 
> > hey benchwayze, you can't have enough tools for sure but what is that, a DIY store ?
> ...



Congratulations. I am so happy for the 2 of you...


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

I dunno so much Mark. It sounds like a steam-roller when it's running. Maybe it's just the 'soft-touch' start! :mrgreen:


----------



## JakeS (20 Apr 2012)

kevin dwyer":2x567bqy said:


> what is that, a DIY store ?



Now you mention it, those shelves _do_ remind me a bit of the timber section in B&Q...


----------



## [email protected] (20 Apr 2012)

come on then, whats the school if thought regarding untidy workshops - does it mean a messy job? or is it s sign of a true artisan who produces wonderful work? On the flip side - a workshop like an operating theatre, does this mean splendid work or is it the sign of someone with the wrong priorities


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Apr 2012)

Benchwayze":dzulkohy said:


> kevin dwyer":dzulkohy said:
> 
> 
> > hey benchwayze, you can't have enough tools for sure but what is that, a DIY store ?
> ...



Got your TS55R then ??


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

In my case Matt it's me. And lack of space. I took up the wrong line of work/hobby. 

Start a project, lose interest. Buy some more timber for the next idea. Sell some tools, to buy better ones, then get fed up with them, before selling them again and restocking with older tools.They really are better than these brand new things. Aren't they? Fettle them, and realise they probably aren't but still resolve to do some work. Then I realise the shop is in such a mess, I can't start until I clear it out. I soon get tired of that slog after three days without any improvement, so I buy more new tools to cheer myself up; ignoring the fact that I don't have any space for more tools. Making a mental note to offload some of the stuff I don't want; never getting round to it; and when I do, no one wants it. 

Eventually, I clear up and make summat nice, (Now and again. ) Blitz the work shop again, and move a few machines around, in the hope I'll have more space; until I realise wherever I put each machine, they still use up the same floor area. Put them all back where they were. Then knock it all on the head for a while while I go into hospital for a new knee. I get over that, and then back into Good Hope, to find out why I can't pee. Get that fixed, then eventually, back into the shop. 

Clear out all the non-woodwork junk that has gathered while I was laid up. I wonder who put that in there? No, I KNOW who put it there. I don't use washing-up brushes, Bettawear catalogues, and plastic crates full of newspapers. Take stock of my tools. Now I feel better, do some sharpening; even my rip saw. Then back into hospital because suddenly, I can't sit down without an inner-tube under me bum. Get that fixed. Clear up the shop, and start all over again, because my timber rack collapsed while I was in dock. Now I shall HAVE to repair it, instead of procrastinating. Because of the struggle to put up 4 x 2s on my own, I do my good knee in, so it's another round of check ups and x-rays. Get all that out the way then I realise my Triton saw is not coping, so I start thinking track saw. 

Hang on. I've got an idea. Why don't I do some real woodwork? With a track saw, I can handle big sheets; make a couple of wardrobes, a dressing table and a new bed. Ooops! No. I already started the wardrobes. Now where did I put those work-pieces that were in stick? Ahh yes, that must be the stuff, piled up on the planer. Got to move it, because I can't open my router cupboard door if I don't. Get that cupboard open, and remember, I was going to buy another 1/2" router to replace the squeaky one. Back indoors and onto the PC, to surf for a nice big Festool. In the process I wonder if anyone on the Forum uses one. Are they as good as I think they are. But no... I almost forgot. My next tool was to be a carriage-makers' rebate plane by LN.

Off to Classichandtools for a surf then. Oh... I left the shop unlocked... Outside. Quick check. I got away with it. Lock up, pull the car right up to the garage door ('Cos the car has an alarm!) back indoors, cuppa tea, a bit more surfing, while I dream about making a nice bookcase for all my woodwork books. Got plenty of those. Like my tools. Plenty of them. I must make a tool-wall. Hey ho, off for the timber for that. Needs a week or so to stabilise. 

Can't do the job yet anyhow, as I have to finish the picnic-table, that a mate of mine wanted me to make. I finished it two years ago actually, but he decided he wanted the under-carriage beefed up to 4 x 4 instead of 4 x 2! Better do that then I s'pose! But first...Just take a break and read some more Alan Peters. Feet up... That's better. Next thing I know, ' News at Ten' has just finished. Pick up the book from the floor, and think about bed. I'll do that picnic table tomorrow. Yes that's it. I'll get up early.... Yeah. Right! 

I think it's a case of all the gear, no idea! Oh well never mind. Tomorrow is Saturday. I never get much done on Saturday; even less on Sunday, So instead of that picnic-table fix, I'll go and buy some more timber to put in stick, for that complete new dining room suite. Something similar to the stuff Barnsley might have made I think.

Wonderful hobby innit! 
:wink: 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

chippy1970":q6ockp5b said:


> Benchwayze":q6ockp5b said:
> 
> 
> > kevin dwyer":q6ockp5b said:
> ...



Yes chippy I have. 21 hours between order and delivery!


----------



## Dodge (20 Apr 2012)

[email protected]":2d4r4vwk said:


> come on then, whats the school if thought regarding untidy workshops - does it mean a messy job? or is it s sign of a true artisan who produces wonderful work? On the flip side - a workshop like an operating theatre, does this mean splendid work or is it the sign of someone with the wrong priorities



its all a matter of personal taste - I will be honest and say that I am a bit anal about keeping my workshop tidy having worked in some very disturbing environments in the past. I tidy up at the end of every day religiously so that I have a clean start the following morning.

I also have a place for everything, and droll but everything is in its place ready to grab when needed.

The other thing you have to remember is that i regularly have clients coming into my workshop so have to keep it tidy for Health and safety reasons.

Rog


----------



## [email protected] (20 Apr 2012)

lol benchswayze, what a "nightmare" but we are of our own making arn't we! Meself I have 40' x 19' and it always looks a right state. Whenever I tidy up, it looks great and I feel reinvigorated so for me a clear workspace is a huge positive but try as I might I cannot keep it tidy. Compare with a mate of mine who works in a quarter of the space and his is pristine. A small work area can be a handicap but I'm convinced a bigger workshop for someone of an untidy nature just means a bigger mess! Does a messy workshop make for crappy work? I would say no not necessarily but the outwards impression speak otherwise. Would I take my car to a garage where the floor is strewn with tools and junk? NO!!!
Back to the OP (sorry to hijack your thread  ) if you are untidy in nature you will never ever break it however hard you try :wink: Great work is possible but a messy workshop makes producing it more difficult IMO


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Apr 2012)

Don't worry Matt. 

When I am working, all the stuff that has to be stowed in the 'gangway' is put outside under a tarp. It's put back again after I am finished, and cleaned away where possible. 

Most of the problem really is due to my enforced absence over the last two or three years, and the workshop being used to store non-woodwork related items while I was away. For instance, my daughter and granddaughter came to live in for a few months, and their stuff overflowed somewhat. It is surprising how long the after-effects of that lasted, when my health issues come into the picture. And yes I am now reorganising the shop from the standpoint of tool storage and more shelving; proper shelving... not B&Q style! 

Cheers


----------



## kevin dwyer (20 Apr 2012)

Just noticed this saw for sale on ebay, i've never seen a mess like it, i'm totally out-classed.









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dominion-Elli ... 4d0053eca4


----------



## woodbloke (21 Apr 2012)

Dodge":1l7e6l1a said:


> its all a matter of personal taste - I will be honest and say that I am a bit anal about keeping my workshop tidy having worked in some very disturbing environments in the past. I tidy up at the end of every day religiously so that I have a clean start the following morning.
> 
> I also have a place for everything, and droll but everything is in its place ready to grab when needed.
> 
> Rog


I'm with Rog here, I just can't work in an untidy space, my 'shop has to be pristine before I do anything in it. As a general rule, when there's enough shavings and [email protected] on the floor to fill a Tesco's blue stripe bag or two, then it's time for a tidy up, but in any case, I always clean the 'shop regardless on the evening before the bin men come, so that anything that does need disposing of gets carted away - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2012)

woodbloke":1t7xmulv said:


> Dodge":1t7xmulv said:
> 
> 
> > its all a matter of personal taste - I will be honest and say that I am a bit anal about keeping my workshop tidy having worked in some very disturbing environments in the past. I tidy up at the end of every day religiously so that I have a clean start the following morning.
> ...



See my thread in General Topics Rob..


----------



## tomatwark (21 Apr 2012)

I try to keep my workshop tidy for the same reasons as Rog.

But at the moment because of on going changes it is a bit of a tip, although it is getting better daily.

So I am having to explain to clients that is not how I normally work.

I can't wait till I am back to normal, but I also have to pay the bills.

Tom


----------



## leptus (27 May 2012)

hi mate you should get a grant from the arts council for those shelves , very original.


----------



## Richiet (5 Sep 2014)

kevin dwyer":gos4cg1v said:


> hey benchwayze, you can't have enough tools for sure but what is that, a DIY store ?




Brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Sep 2014)

Someone resurrected the thread it seems. 

Oh well... Here's an update... My shop is a little nearer workable, but still cramped! Yes there are a few more tools present. Not many. Just a few . Photographs soon I hope. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

John


----------



## Richard863 (6 Sep 2014)

Made my day. Thank you Andy

So this is a man's version of my wifes sewing room.

Richard


----------

